# new feral pigeon friend



## ondineglass (Feb 18, 2014)

I have developed a nice friendship with a pigeon...I sit in the same location on my job so have been able to share my lunch. This pigeon is special and nice..he comes up to me and jumps onto my finger..yesterday he tried to jump into my lap. He had disappeared during the slow season..but has returned with a swelling/lump on his head. I'd like to help him if I can. He has just started to allow me to touch him..and I hope help him if there's anything I can do.

any suggestions..as to what the lump is..I was thinking it might be a tick..and wondered if there is a flea treatment ?

thank you for your ideas, I had no idea how smart pigeons are...he can see the difference in humans..amazing


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

It might be helpful if you could take a photo of the little guy's head so people here can look at it and give you more information. I hope you're able to help him! Even feeding him is a good start. You can get good quality, inexpensive birdseed and feed him. That would help him get his nutrients and maybe help him heal.

If you could post a photo, I'm pretty sure someone here will be able to offer good advice. Good luck!


----------



## ondineglass (Feb 18, 2014)

*ok*

 I will try to get a shot of his poor head...thanks for answering..I was reading through this fantastic forum..and have noticed I can get him some proper food at the local pet stores..so I'll do my best.

thanks for your answer


----------



## xeternalblossomx (Feb 14, 2014)

The poor thing! I hope he is ok! 
I can't believe that they can actually identify us from one another, and pick us out from a crowd. I had no idea how smart they were until my recent run ins with a pigeon I named "Buddy" whom I have written about on here. 
That is so cool that he comes down on your finger! Amazing! My pigeon friend is very cautious, with good reason... he has just recently allowed me to come very close to him. He lives in a bus station, I feed him and watch as people just walk straight at him, as if he is not even there. One day I had some kid stick his foot up to him, taunting him...I was so angry. I think he was starting to trust people a bit more cuz of my interactions with him, then this idiot has to come along and do something evil like that. 
Well I yelled at him in front of everyone and embarrassed him so ha! I just hope no one is hurting him when I am not around. 
Good luck with your friend, and I hope he is ok!


----------

